# Lake moogerah field herping



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi Guys I have a friend who I will be visiting and as he lives on some acreage not far from lake moogerah and the national park there in qld. I thought it would be an excellent time to go field herping just wanted to know what I can expect to find and any tips people might have.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Nov 16, 2014)

You need to PM "Monica Katone", if she still visits APS, if not, try Facebook.


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 16, 2014)

Thanks mate will do. I take it she is very knowledgable on the area?


----------



## clopo (Nov 18, 2014)

I doubt Monica will be able to help. She is a long way from moogerah. She could help with moondarra though.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Nov 18, 2014)

Spotlighting at any of the NPs surrounding Moogerah will produce oodles of Robust Velvet Geckos, Tyrons Velvet Geckos, the usual snake suspects like Brown tree, Small eyeds and Coastal carpets with the odd Spotted Python thrown in too.

The track at the dam wall closes at sunset. At Mt Greville (the mountain at the southern end of the lake) the track starts on the Eastern side and it's easy to get disorientated in the dark.

The best bet would be to go to Mt French. It has a groovy Western facing cliff which holds heat well, has a track to its base and is just a matter of keeping your eyes open with a good torch. Car park is at the top of the mountain too. 

Plenty of non herp wildlife to be seen at night in the area as well.

Good luck, and post the pics up afterwards when you are done.

cheers


----------



## jungledave (Nov 18, 2014)

My dad has a cabin there with a yellow face whip snake living under it


----------



## Prof_Moreliarty (Nov 18, 2014)

RoryBreaker said:


> Spotlighting at any of the NPs surrounding Moogerah will produce oodles of Robust Velvet Geckos, Tyrons Velvet Geckos, the usual snake suspects like Brown tree, Small eyeds and Coastal carpets with the odd Spotted Python thrown in too.
> 
> The track at the dam wall closes at sunset. At Mt Greville (the mountain at the southern end of the lake) the track starts on the Eastern side and it's easy to get disorientated in the dark.
> 
> ...



thanks mate some great info there.should be able to borrow decent camera so will hopefully get some nice shots


----------

